# Attaching files to PMs - possible to add file extensions?



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I noticed yesterday that it's possible to attach files to PMs so tried to send a VCDS log to someone that had popped round to get a few tweaks made, but apparently .txt isn't allowed. I zipped it up, but looks like .zip isn't allowed either.

Is there a list of what is allowed? Is it possible to add .txt? It's a convenient way of me sending the error logs straight from my VCDS tablet to the person in question without mucking about with memory sticks etc.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a list of what's currently allowed:

gif jpeg jpg png tga tif tiff
7z ace bz2 gtar gz rar tar tgz torrent zip
c cpp diz h hpp ini js log txt xml
ai doc docm docx dot dotm dotx odg odp ods odt ppt pptm pptx ps rtf xlsb xlsm
ram rm
wma wmv
swf
3g2 3gp m4a m4v mov mp4 qt
mp3 mpeg mpg ogg ogm
csv xls xlsx
pdf

As you can see "txt" is allowed. If it's not working it might be a server issue which I don't have access to but I seem to remember "jpg" works so possibly you could change the text file name to "jpg" and give instructions to change it to "txt" as a work around. I'll see if I can get it fixed properly.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the reply - it's definitely not working - I've just tried it again and get this:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes there does seem to be a block on "txt" files and I tried renaming "txt" to "jpg" and there's obviously a check read of the file as it gets rejected as an invalid image - that's because it's previewed in the received PM. However there's no such problem with changing the extension to "pdf" - so you can sneak a "txt" file through if you rename the extension to "pdf". Just tell the recipient to "save" it and rename it to end "txt"


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

John-H said:


> Yes there does seem to be a block on "txt" files and I tried renaming "txt" to "jpg" and there's obviously a check read of the file as it gets rejected as an invalid image - that's because it's previewed in the received PM. However there's no such problem with changing the extension to "pdf" - so you can sneak a "txt" file through if you rename the extension to "jpdf". Just tell the recipient to "save" it and rename it to end "txt"


ZIP also doesn't work though .. doesn't seem to accept anything :?


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Cheers - looks like renaming to PDF is about the only thing that does work, which is slightly ironic given how many security vulnerabilities there have been in Adobe Reader :lol:

I can rename as a workaround, but can this be logged with whoever sorts these things to get looked at? TXT files are pretty innocuous


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I'll try and work through the list and work out which ones don't work and put a request in. Thanks for raising the issue


----------

